# Разное > Курилка >  Исповедь русского летчика, уехавшего в Китай: «Там космос!»

## Let_nab

В авиационной отрасли широко обсуждается ситуация с массовым отъездом российских пилотов в азиатские авиакомпании, в основном китайские, в поисках лучших условий работы и более высоких зарплат. По утверждению СМИ, страну в последние пару лет покинули свыше 300 российских пилотов. Почему российским летчикам в Китае летается лучше, чем на родине? Об этом нам рассказал летчик Игорь Сулим, который уже почти год работает в одной из китайских авиакомпаний.

С Игорем Сулимом мы знакомы давно, еще со времен, когда он служил в боевой авиации. Я помню его активную жизненную позицию, когда именно он инициировал громкую судебную историю в Липецком авиацентре. Тогда вскрылись факты поборов с летчиков, из-за чего несколько человек из командования Центра были приговорены к различным срокам. Оставаться в армии после всего этого было сложно, и Сулим стал гражданским летчиком. А теперь летает за границей.

— Игорь, несколько лет вы успешно отлетали в крупной российской авиакомпании, и вот теперь — Китай. Неужели только из-за денег? Куда же делся ваш патриотизм?

— Патриотизм никуда не делся. Я все так же люблю свою страну. Однако, на мой взгляд, профессия пилота подразумевает постоянное совершенствование, работу над собой, достижение новых высот. Останавливаться никогда нельзя, иначе ты теряешь навыки, знания, класс, что неминуемо влияет на безопасность полетов. То есть в профессиональном плане всегда должны быть какие-то перспективы, четкие цели.

Хотя, что греха таить, каждый из нас стремится получить более престижную работу, более высокую зарплату. Я считаю, это нормальное желание любого человека, систематически работающего над собой. Именно поэтому во время кризиса, разразившегося в России, я стал задумываться над трудоустройством за границей.

Посудите сами: за самый короткий срок вы получаете опыт работы в международной компании, изучаете особенности организации полетов за рубежом, уровень английского языка и ваша профессиональная подготовка выходит на новый, ранее недоступный уровень. Ваша ценность как специалиста возрастает в разы. Естественно, вместе с этим в разы возрастает и доход. Собственно говоря, я считаю, что Китай сейчас дает России прекрасную возможность подготовить сотни наших пилотов до уровня экстра-класса, при этом наше государство на это не тратит ни копейки.

— Как вообще открылась эта лазейка с Китаем? Кто были те первопроходцы? Молодежь или опытные пилоты? С чем они там сразу столкнулись? Какое отношение в Китае к российским летчикам?

— Первопроходцами были пилоты «Трансаэро», буквально выброшенные на улицу. Это сейчас тиражируются сообщения о том, что у нас не хватает командиров воздушных судов, что люди потянулись «за длинным рублем» и не хотят работать в России за «баснословные» зарплаты. На самом деле, когда рухнула вторая по величине и, может быть, лучшая в стране авиакомпания, никто о судьбе людей и их семей не думал. Устроились единицы, остальные были вынуждены скитаться по офисам в надежде получить хоть какую-то работу.

Естественно, «эффективные менеджеры» быстро вникли в ситуацию и опустили зарплаты пилотов до уровня московских таксистов, мотивируя это разразившимся кризисом. Истинные причины, как вы понимаете, были совсем другие. В то же время рынок авиаперевозок в Китае колоссально рос, пилоты «Трансаэро», будучи первоклассными специалистами, потянулись за границу.

Понятно, что с приходом огромного количества профессионалов высшего уровня китайские авиакомпании стали обращать все больше внимания на российских пилотов, что в итоге привело к их массовому оттоку. Стоит сказать о том, что при всех особенностях восточной философии российские специалисты здесь в цене. Если наши чиновники готовы выбрасывать «на помойку» молодых, здоровых и трудоспособных летчиков, то китайцы себе этого позволить не могут.

— Какая профессиональная подготовка должна быть у летчика, чтобы им заинтересовались в иностранных авиакомпаниях? Как оценивают китайцы профессиональную подготовку российских пилотов?

— Подготовка командира, претендующего на работу не только в Китае, но и в любой другой стране мира, должна быть на высоте. Любая иностранная авиакомпания платит деньги не за посредственного пилота, а за истинного профессионала.

Вы должны понять одну простую вещь, о которой мало говорят. Мы не только летаем, мы учим китайских вторых пилотов, передаем им свои навыки, знания, ежедневно они совершенствуются и растут. Да, авиакомпании Китая с нашей помощью зарабатывают довольно неплохие деньги, но они в том числе получают колоссальный опыт работы с иностранцами. Исходя из опыта моей работы в Поднебесной, я с полной ответственностью могу заявить, что за наших летчиков стыдиться не стоит. Китайцы отзываются о них с большим уважением.

— Какие у вас там условия жизни? Сколько летаете? Какая оплата труда? Сравните с графиком полетов и оплатой в российских авиакомпаниях. Какие у вас там плюсы и какие минусы?

— Поначалу было тяжело, если честно. Это все-таки другая страна, другая культура. Потом потихоньку привыкаешь. Китайцы нас очень любят, этому способствуют долгие и тесные культурные связи между нашими народами.

Что касается условий труда — это отдельный большой разговор. Сравнивать обеспечение полетов в Китае и России, думаю, нет смысла. По сравнению с нами они в космосе!.. Если честно, в последнее время я все больше сомневаюсь, что мы сможем их догнать.

Разницу видно во всем: в состоянии самолетов, в отношении к персоналу, в вопросах безопасности, организации труда и отдыха летного состава… Если у нас такой лозунг, как «Наш приоритет — ваша безопасность» только декларируется, у них он имеет статус закона.

Простой пример: если у вас время отдыха на 10 минут (!) меньше нормативного, то следующий полет в обязательном порядке отменяется. Иначе компания может быть оштрафована на десятки, если не сотни тысяч долларов. В России все обстоит иначе. В большинстве случаев тебя просят проявить лояльность, взять ответственность на себя, пойти на нарушение с целью обеспечения выполнения рейса. Кто-то соглашается, кто-то отказывается, но это встречается повсеместно.

— В российских СМИ недавно обсуждался громкий скандал, когда большая группа российских пилотов обратилась в ИКАО с обвинениями Росавиации в том, что под предлогом борьбы за безопасность полетов ведомство собиралось лишить пилотских свидетельств порядка 1000 летчиков. В основном тех, кто обучался в негосударственных летных учебных центрах. Ваше мнение по этому поводу?

— Вы знаете, действия Росавиации сейчас напоминают театр абсурда. Мы великая авиационная держава, в мировой истории гордо звучат фамилии Жуковский, Циолковский, Нестеров, Чкалов… Мы должны быть первыми. А что происходит на самом деле?

В рамках бюрократической возни, под лозунгом борьбы за безопасность полетов, практически уничтожена и находится в состоянии комы малая авиация, развалена авиация ДОСААФ, закрываются отличные авиационные учебные центры, готовящие первоклассных специалистов.

Энтузиастов, готовых вкладывать деньги, создавать за свой счет летные школы и аэродромы, просто-напросто душат. 

— Связана ли как-то, на ваш взгляд, эта история с тем, что Росавиация на днях разослала во все авиакомпании документ о том, что федеральному агентству нужны данные на пилотов, которые покинули страну и устроились работать в зарубежные авиакомпании?

- Думаю, да. В нашей стране ничего просто так не делается, поэтому, с учетом предыдущих событий, ничего хорошего ждать не стоит.

Вот смотрите… В течение двух последних месяцев Росавиация не отвечает на запросы иностранных государств с целью подтверждения пилотских свидетельств. Соответственно, без данного подтверждения за границу наши пилоты устроиться не могут. Получается так, что мы платим налоги, обеспечиваем работу государственных учреждений, их существование, а они вводят в отношении нас меры, очень похожие на инструменты времен крепостного права. Мы же не рабы, в конце концов.

Почему чиновники считают, что их семьи должны жить достойно, а наши — нет? Многие дети депутатов и министров учатся и работают за границей. Почему им можно, а нам нельзя? Мы ведь не против, чтоб они имели право выбора, так не лишайте этого права и нас.

— Какой вы видите выход из создавшейся ситуации?

— Думаю, пора остановить ту вакханалию, которая сегодня творится в российской авиации. Мы готовы помогать своей стране, работать на ее благо, но при этом мы хотим оставаться свободными гражданами, наделенными правом выбора.

Среди наших граждан огромное количество энтузиастов, людей, влюбленных в небо, желающих строить аэродромы, создавать летные школы. Они не просят денег, они просят хотя бы не мешать им. Почему бы нашим авиачиновникам не встретиться с представителями частных летных школ, с энтузиастами, вопреки всем препонам создающими планеры, обучающими пилотов, с людьми, которые всем сердцем переживают за будущее российской авиации? Пообщаться с ними без бюрократических формальностей, без взаимных обвинений, не считая друг друга врагами и конкурентами. Может, это окажется куда более продуктивным, чем «запрещать» и «не пущать»?

Быть может, стоит остановиться и хорошо подумать, что за ширмой официальных заявлений и докладов скрывается совсем другая правда? Пусть не всегда и не всем приятная, но жизненно важная. Именно жизненно — и для нас, и для всех наших авиапассажиров.

Комментарий Росавиации

Без ссылки на конкретного представителя в ведомстве «МК» заявили следующее: что касается телеграммы, то она стала следствием публикации в СМИ данных о количестве российских пилотов, уехавших работать в иностранные авиакомпании. Телеграмма была отправлена лишь с целью проверки этих цифр и получения достоверной информации о количестве российских пилотов, работающих за границей. Более ничего. И уж тем более это никак не связано с попыткой лишения их пилотских свидетельств.



Исповедь русского летчика, уехавшего в Китай: «Там космос!» - Общество - МК

----------


## Nazar

Это тот который скандал поднял по поводу сбора денег для последующей выплаты тем, кого обошли 400м приказом?

----------


## leha-lp

Кем был, тем и остался...

----------

